

Skills your front end engineer should have? - nphyte


======
wcameron
[http://rmurphey.com/blog/2015/03/23/a-baseline-for-front-
end...](http://rmurphey.com/blog/2015/03/23/a-baseline-for-front-end-
developers-2015/) covers it better than I could.

------
dpeck
More than they do.

Every time I've looked to hire one its disappointing that they're so un-
rounded in their skillset.

~~~
nphyte
Could you be specific. if you were hiring what's your dream candidate like?

~~~
dpeck
I think that I perhaps had unrealistic expectations. I have a CS degree and
think of things like for loops and basic manipulations of data, say the kind
of thing that would happen in a .erb or whatever template file to be required
for anyone doing front end work, but the only people able to do that weren't
able/willing to do anything on the visual side that wasn't explicitly called
out in a photoshop comp.

If you're on the frontend I expect you to act as a bridge from the server to
the user and have some feet in both worlds. At least being able to understand
controller code, etc, but with the JS-wow hotness of the day there seems to be
a desire to put a hard line on both sides and only deal with comps that a
designer has given and and API docs from the backend dev. I don't think this
works in any midsized or smaller company.

